# Our pup Gideon



## Derekstanggt (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello! I've been lurking for a few months, looking things up here and there (mostly on diet and behavior), as this is our first Pit, but finally decided to post something. I grew up with a Shar-pei, but this is my wife's first dog ever. We're fairly certain he's a Pit Bull, but maybe you all can weigh in on that  We got him at 2 months, and he's now 4 months and a week. His training is coming along nicely, but he's having some difficulty still with "leave it" and he is still very attached to us. He cannot stand to be by himself, even on the other end of the yard, let alone being outside while we're inside. Other than that he's doing well. He isn't food aggressive and will wait to eat his bowl of food until we say "Ok" while he's stilling next to it. He knows sit, stay, come, lay, roll over, shake and is still working on watch me, heel, down, leave it. Any and all training suggestions are welcome!

Here he is at 2 months and 12 lbs






2.5 months






3 months, 18 lbs




Here's Gideon with his cousins (parent's Pit on left (6 yrs) and sister's Pit on right (2 yrs) )






4 months and 31 lbs


----------



## bones87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Handsome boy you got there, as far as training tips be consistent and with a puppies attention span keep it short I work with them about 15 to 20 min and then let them play for a while and start the cycle again. Also I have better luck before feeding time in the afternoon as they are hungry and more interested in getting the treat so they pay more attention to get it hope this helps


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

good lookin pup.
kinda looks like Gargamel right Ames?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Cute pup! Sound like you have a real good start on the training, so just stay consistant and patient. I only work on a couple commands at a time, don't add another until he has the previous command down very well. If you are "fairly certain" he is a pitbull he is probably actually a mix, but that doesn't make him any less of a good dog. I love my bull breed mixes!


----------



## Derekstanggt (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks all for the comments!



TeamCourter said:


> Cute pup! Sound like you have a real good start on the training, so just stay consistant and patient. I only work on a couple commands at a time, don't add another until he has the previous command down very well. If you are "fairly certain" he is a pitbull he is probably actually a mix, but that doesn't make him any less of a good dog. I love my bull breed mixes!


I say I'm fairly certain he's a Pit only because he doesn't have papers and isn't from a breeder, so there's no real way to verify. I've seen pics of his parents though, and they both look like Pits, the mom being a red nose and the dad being a blue nose.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Derekstanggt! Glad you decided to quit lurking and join in on the fun. Thank you for the fantastic photos and the introduction. Great looking markings on your pup. What did you name him?

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thought the same thing JoKealoha, baby Mel. LOL.


----------



## Derekstanggt (Jun 25, 2015)

jttar said:


> Welcome to the forum Derekstanggt! Glad you decided to quit lurking and join in on the fun. Thank you for the fantastic photos and the introduction. Great looking markings on your pup. What did you name him?
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! His name is Gideon.

Does anyone have any guesses on how big he'll be full grown? A friend of mine who has two Pits says he thinks he'll be very big (80ish lbs) because he has long legs and big paws. My wife and I are hoping he'll top out around 55 lbs only.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Just as a general rule of thumb, double it's weight at four month. So in Gideon's case, approximately 62 pounds.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Derekstanggt said:


> Thanks all for the comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes exactly...you can not be certain of a dogs breed without seeing it's pedigree, that's what I was trying to get at. I have two dogs without papers so I just call them mutts. The fact that the dad has a blue nose should be an indicator that there is a good chance your pup is a mix. There are so many dogs out there that are labeled as "pits" that are not American Pitbull Terriers. This does not mean that your pup isn't going to be a wonderful dog, I'm sure he will be!


----------

